# Skinning plums...better before of after cooking?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi...
I want to make skinless plum jam, but I know there is a lot of color and flavor in the skins.

If you make plum jam...do you skin them? And if so, do you remove the skin before or after cooking?

thanks,


stef


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't skin them as I feel too much flavor and color, not to mention nutrients, are lost. But you can using the same method ones does for peeling tomatoes and other fruits - quick dip in boiling water and then into ice water. You can also freeze them briefly and then when thawed the skins slip off easily.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I do not remove the skins..I just pick them off the tree, wash them, put in a big pot, do not add any water......turn on low heat and let them do their own thing, stir them as the juice comes pouring out of them....when they have come to a boil, I turn them off, let them cool, then put the plums into a big strainer. The juice all goes into another dish...you end up with beautiful juice..I will press gently on the plums till all the juice is out of them...if you want some of the "meat of the plum", just push down hard and they will go through the strainer, the seeds and skins stay in the strainer..these go out to the critters who love them. I usually do mine at night, let them cool down, and am ready to drain them and make jelly in the morning....I use the liquid Certo with wonderful results..have quite a few jars put up now for winter use...


----------

